# Please help! So frustrated.



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello all,

Wondering if you can help me please??.... I have a 13 week old German Shepherd male puppy named Bowser. He's a great dog, full of beans and never gets tired. I keep him out during the day (leaving the utility door open so he can go in and out whenever he wants to rest, but only the utility). 

At night I try to bring him into the living room with us to relax with my me and my 2 housemates. My housemate has bought a toy terrier puppy too (complete house dog) and he is the same age as my GShepherd and we bought them at the same time, but all they seem to do is want to bite each other, and I can't seem to settle my German Shepherd down at all. He keeps jumping all over the place and people, and he is way too powerful for the toy puppy so they have to be seperated. I have had to put him back out to the utility most nights because he is incontrollable, which I hate doing because he is on his own all night then. When everyone has and the toy pup has left the room I can bring him in then and let him explore and he eventually settles into his bed, but he's not really learning anything this way.

I really don't want to have to leave him out all night as well as all day, so of anyone has any points please share them, as I'm very annoyed about the problem. It has got to the stage now where I get angry with him and shout at him (which is not helping him learn) but he just won't listen. I can only describe him as hyperactive haha!

Please help as I want him to be part of our household and be around people?? :help:

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

he's just being a puppy! he wants to play!!!Do you have him in any obedience classes? Are you crate training him? Being outside by himself isn't the answer. Having a puppy requires a lot of patience. It is frustrating... but with the right training, he should be fine.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is 13 weeks old what do you expect??? First off it does not sound like he is getting any exercise or training if he is locked away all day and night. He has allot of energy to burn. Do you take him for walks or play time outside? Are you enrolled in a puppy class or doing any kind of training?

GSD require allot of work and yelling at him only makes you look like an unstable leader and believe me he will not listen. I know it is hard, we have all been there and we have all done it. They can try your patience for sure :wild:. Take some time and read through the puppy threads. There is allot of good information there.

Let us know what else you are doing for training and exercise so we can help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JonnyRico said:


> Do you have him in any obedience classes? Are you crate training him? Being outside by himself isn't the answer.


What he said. You can't expect him to know how to behave when you've never taught him, and tossing him outside is just delaying the problem. He's not learning anything being out there by himself. Bring him in, enroll him in a puppy class, and buy a crate so you can confine him in the house when you can't watch him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't shout at him, that will make things worse. 

He is a puppy. But there is no law that you cannot use a leash in a house. Bring the puppy in on leash. Put a crate in the living room where people are settling down and have a big bone in there. 

When he gets a little too rambunctious on lead with the other puppy put him in the crate and give him the large bone to work on, hopefully to stop him from whining and carrying on in there. At least he will be in the same room with everyone else. 
After a while try again.

Also start classes, puppy classes if possible. Train him every day. Take him for a good walk, then play a chase or tug game in the yard for a while. Get him tired out. Then bring him into the living room. A tired puppy is a good puppy. 

Terriers can be holy terrors and can be very full of energy and wanting to play too. The problem is, your dog at just over three months can actually hurt the other puppy, and it does not have to be deliberate. I think you should let them play together, but when your pup is tired, while you are supervising, and as soon as it gets rough, time out for one or the other. 

If you have the room, put up a doggy play yard in the living room. Sometimes, the terrier and sometimes your pup is put in the play yard. Have toys and in there, and use it so that both dogs have some time to learn how to be free in the house without just play, play, playing.

Biting at this stage is playing, but that does not mean they cannot hurt one another, or that the play cannot get too rough. 

Is the utility room door shut, or is it a baby gate. Shutting the door is so much more hard on a puppy than gating him away from the hubbub. He can still see and hear, and he is not isolated. 

Get him in classes ASAP. Hope your roomie gets her pup in classes too. Little dogs need obedience classes too. But I would not suggest the same class unless that is the only way they will do it, and then try to work apart from one another.

Good luck.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

vat said:


> GSD require allot of work and yelling at him only makes you look like an unstable leader and believe me he will not listen. I know it is hard, we have all been there and we have all done it. They can try your patience for sure :wild:. Take some time and read through the puppy threads. There is allot of good information there.
> 
> Let us know what else you are doing for training and exercise so we can help.


i definatly need to work on this.... every time he grabs something he's not supposed to its *SCOUT!* but ive been trying my hardest to redirect him.. only problem is he gets redirected back to whatever he wasn't supposed to do LOL


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> i definatly need to work on this.... every time he grabs something he's not supposed to its *SCOUT!* but ive been trying my hardest to redirect him.. only problem is he gets redirected back to whatever he wasn't supposed to do LOL


It is hard and it is human nature. I have learned from been there done that it only makes things worse. Take a deep breath and count to 10, it works!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Montana Scout said:


> i definatly need to work on this.... every time he grabs something he's not supposed to its *SCOUT!*


Yeah, you really want his name associated with good things, not with misbehaving. Management is key at this point - he should have few opportunities to grab things he's not supposed to have (don't leave ANYTHING laying around), and in the meantime play trading games with him so he becomes accustomed to bringing you anything he picks up. If it's a toy you can praise him, trade it for a treat and then give it back, or play with him with it for a bit. If it's the TV remote or a shoe, which shouldn't be in reach anyway, you can simply thank him for bringing it to you and don't give it back. 

Halo will bring us her bones to hold while she chews them. If I don't feel like being her servant at the moment I'll either just tell her "good girl", or ask her "can I have that?" and take it from her. I ask for a sit and a watch, then give it back. 

You may have seen the picture of her with a kitchen knife (12" blade) in her mouth - I was able to get that away from her without any human or dog injuries or furniture damage because of all the trading games we'd played in the past. If I had yelled and chased after her when she got ahold of something, believe me she would have learned how much fun it is to get mom to chase her around the house instead of learning how much fun it is to bring me stuff. 

Here's our little game - she had already brought the bone to me when I grabbed the video camera off my desk:


----------



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

*GSD Hyper puppy when in the house.*

Thanks for all the replies guys....really appreciate them!

He has a big yard to run around in all day, and he comes into the living room at night and then when we are all going to bed he goes to bed out in the utility.

I bring him for walks as often as I can....once every 3 days usually...I know it should be everyday but the weather at the moment is literally pouring rain non stop (typical Ireland).

I have been advised to use a check chain to get him to sit in his bed in the living room, but the other puppy is let run around in his full view so I don't think this will work. 

At the moment I can't afford puppy classes, and I don't want to have to lock him in a crate when the other puppy is just let roam free, don't think this is fair, and I'm afraid it might make him aggressive.

I've tried tiring him out by going for a four mile walk but I realise he is just young and will hopefully grow out of it. Any other tips you can give me would be great.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Look familiar?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually what's not fair is it sounds like your puppy has to much 'boring' time, and not enough exercise, :You need to MAKE time and do stuff with him EVERY single day, you can't expect him to be outside all day and then allowed in at nite, to lounge around,,he's a puppy, and he's probably been lounging around all day so now it's burn off that energy time..

Puppies are alot of work and alot of responsibility, rain or not, we gotta get out there and do "something" with them. 

I think your expecting to much out of a 13 week old puppy, with that, exercise more ONE ON ONE, save your money and get into an obedience class, take him out in the big wide world, socialize socialize socialize and then socialize him some more.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to take care of your dog. leaving him outside
is totally irresponsible as an onwer. do you understand dog behaviour?
the other pup and your pup is probably fine together. find a puppy class
for both pups. train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize. 
you have to devote the neccessary time to train and socialize.
you and your roommates have to train and socialize both dogs.
for some reason i don't think you or the roommates don't know what
you're doing. seek professional help. don't ruin the dogs life because you
don't know what you're doing with either dog.
go to puppy classes and fid a professional trainer.
good luck to both of you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Three words: PLAY WITH HIM!

He is a baby, he NEEDS to interact in fun and active ways with you!! Too big for the other dog, just the right size for you to play with him. Playing is cheap, and can be done indoors or out, regardless of the weather.

Having a puppy is a full-time responsibility, and his needs should come first. Instead of hanging out in the living room with your friends, spend time with your pup. 

Enjoy him, play with him, cherish every moment with him. Keeping him out all day is boring for a puppy that needs to engage his mind with interaction. Going for walks once in a while won't cut it. I've lived in a very wet climate, rubber boots, rain jacket, and an umbrella works wonders! The dogs don't care if it is raining. 

They grow so fast, you will miss out on some of the most fun times with your pup if you don't make him a priority. Your pup is fine and normal and acting like a completely normal pup - being hyper in the house is not the problem - the problem is that he gets ignored too much, and does not get enough exercise and enough play time. The good news is that this is EASY to fix! All it takes is for you to make a few changes in your priorities and give him more time. Have fun with him, it will go a long way towards your bonding and becoming his special person, and your pup becoming your best friend!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Daz20005 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys....really appreciate them!
> 
> He has a big yard to run around in all day, and he comes into the living room at night and then when we are all going to bed he goes to bed out in the utility.
> 
> ...


No, he will not outgrow this behavior. Dogs don't OUTGROW behavior, they are outTRAINED behavior. I put it in bold not because I'm yelling at you, but because I want to make it very clear that there is an important distinction there.

Out of curiosity, why did you get a puppy? Why a german shepherd?

I don't understand what your dog does all day - it sounds like he is only 13 wks old and already living outside by himself or in the utility room. He needs training (CLASSES), stimulation (PLAYTIME and TRAINING) and exercise (PLAYTIME, TRAINING, WALKS, FETCH, etc...)

You can not possibly expect to bring a 13 wk old drivey dog such as a shepherd out into a living room at night after being locked away all day or by himself in the backyard (he doesn't run laps all day exercising, trust me) and expect him to la quietly on a dog bed and chew on a toy, do you? Or gently play with a puff ball (aka the lap dog puppy)? 

I am sad to imagine the future,  because this is a disaster in the making in the next few months when this dog really starts getting some size. If you think you have your hands full now, just wait for what's coming if you don't immediately enroll in classes and start seriously exercising and training this dog on a daily basis.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Daz20005 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys....really appreciate them!
> 
> He has a big yard to run around in all day, and he comes into the living room at night and then when we are all going to bed he goes to bed out in the utility.
> 
> ...


Is he outside during the pouring rain as well?!?! Crate training isn't mean, a lot of dogs come to love their crate..it becomes almost like a den to them. Everytime I have moved in my life I have set up the dog crates first and they would sit in their crates and watch their surroundings...its a comfort zone for them. If you cant go for walks what about activities inside? A kong full of peanut butter, games of hiding treats under flower pots...something to stimulate the mind?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I also have to wonder why you would buy a puppy and have not think about the money associated with training, and time it takes to exercise them. We run in the rain, cold, snow, sleet, and hot weather everyday twice a day....invest in a raincoat GSD's need a lot socialization, training,time, and exercise four things you are not providing. They are family oriented and do not do well alone all day either- you are literally in the process of creating a monster and your going to regret it. Either rehome the pup now while he's young or get serious about being a real dog owner which will entail socialization, training, time, and exercise plain and simple.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Leaving him outside all day and in the rain is bad for him! Then you bring him in and expect him to behave then lock him away in the utility. You do not have money for training. Why did you get a puppy??? As others have said he will not outgrow this but will get worse. Basically you will have a back yard dog who will be a terror because you have left him there and ignored him.

So here are your choices, bring him in, crate train him, socialize him by taking him as many places as you can. Start training him right now (you can do this yourself until you can afford to get into classes). Play with him! If you can not do these things then do him a big favor and find him a home and owner that will.

Sorry to be so blunt be it looks like you need to wake up and see that you are setting this pup up to fail. Do not make him another statistic that ends up at a shelter as a dog gone bad.


----------



## sandor (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know you or your situation, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but what I gather from your posts sounds like your roommate's dog is in the house and with you and them all of the time, while your dog is stuck outside? And it sounds like the only reason your dog *is* outside is because of the other puppy. That just isn't fair.

This situation sounds sooo familiar to me...here's my story, learn from it.

When I was about 6, my parents got a real nice shepherd from their friend who was a breeder. Gorgeous dog, great lines, parents both had awesome temperaments. Princess, as we called her, was 8 weeks when we got her. Fast forward two or so months, my parents were in a car crash and both had to have back surgery. Well, they realized they were more or less going to be crippled for awhile and me, being 6, wasn't going to be able to work with the dog, so we gave her to my grandmother. We planned on taking her back when they recovered and were able to properly care for her. Unfortunately, my grandparents know absolutely NOTHING about raising dogs, and when they couldn't housebreak her, stop her from chewing things up, etc., she became a mainly outside dog with access to their closed in porch. Of course having no training, very little socialization, limited exercise, and not a great amount of frustration, our cute little 15 lbs. puppy turned into a 80lbs. uncontrollable beast. She became fearful, aggressive, and extremely protective of the yard. It was to the point where we couldn't even interact with her because she would lunge at us (not exactly aggressively towards us, she was just too big to control and was never taught jumping up on people was bad). Eventually the mailman was actually too afraid of her to even deliver our mail, so then she was put on a chain. One day a family friend came over with our son, and she somehow got off the chain and attacked him. Luckily no legal action was taken and he wasn't really hurt, but that was the end of our dog.

We were looking at putting her down, but we came across a police officer who saw how beautiful she was and how much potential she had. He took her intending on hopefully rehabilitating her as a police K9. First night he had her, she broke out of her cage and attacked him in his own bed in the middle of the night. I believe he actually wound up having to shoot her, I don't know, no one's ever really been clear to me on that since it's a really touchy subject for us all. Either way, that was her last night.

Looking back on it, it haunts all of us so much and we feel so guilty because it was so obvious that she should have been rehomed instantly when it was obvious she couldn't be given everything she needed. My parents had just bonded with her and wanted to keep her by any means necessary, weren't taking the dog's needs into consideration and being selfish.

I'm not saying this is going to be exactly the case with your puppy, but from how it sounds I wouldn't be surprised if something similar happened. Again, I don't know you, nor the full situation, but just think long and hard if you're giving your puppy everything it needs. If you don't think you are, and you're not willing to, find someone who can. Sorry if I sound harsh, but I'd hate to see what happened to our dog happen to yours. And again, sorry if the situation is a lot different from the way I'm perceiving it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think a group of roommates all have a lot of growing up to do. 

Too bad the puppies are in the middle of all of that. 

The best advice I can offer is to call the breeder and ask if you can return the puppy. 

If you do not have the money for training classes, how will you pay for an obstruction to be removed? Or, how will you pay for an orthopaedic surgery? Or, how will you pay for vaccinations? 

In short, what were you thinking.

When you purchase a puppy, everyone in the household should be on board. This is not a situation were you live in a building and you have a bedroom, bath, kichenette, and living room. It sounds like you share living quarters. And somehow you are low man on the totem pole and your dog has to stay outside or banished to a utility room. 

When you were considering this purchase, and they were considering theirs, did you get together and go over some house rules? ie, no dogs on couches, who cleans the poo in the yard, which dog is allowed where and when? What to do in the event the pups will not coexist in harmony? 

Bringing a puppy into a household is not the same as buying a laptop or a bicycle. You need to be somewhat in agreement with your roommates about this. If you were, you could set up two crates in the living room, and crate both dogs when the play is too rough. You could set up an ex-pen or play yard and put one or the other dog in it. You could put a crate in your bedroom and let your dog sleep in the room with you.

This pup is going to be nothing but trouble if it remains outside of the household, isolated, alone.

The answer IS NOT a four mile walk every three days. In fact a walk that long should never be forced on a youngster like this. 

Call the breeder and explain the situation, if they will not take the dog back (do not expect them to return your money) then you may consider asking a rescue to help you place the puppy in a good home. I do not think you have the time or money for this, and even if you do, the household people do not seem to be willing to allow it.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't mean to sound harsh but why did you get a dog? To keep him outside? He or she NEEDS to exercise. Running around all day long by himself is not exercise, walk him, teach him how to walk. Walk him on a leash by your side. You don't need to spend money to teach your dog how to sit, stay, down or come all you need is patence and a little time. If you don't have the time then I would suggest you give the dog to someone who has the time. There are so many people on here to help with obedience that you don't need to spend a lot. Buy a book, do something and try it. You also have to socialize the dog, take him or her with you, it will pay in the end.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, try and make some more time to exercise him. If Brody misses one of his walks or one of his play ball sessions...he is an absolute monster! I don't blame him though, he's a growing pup and has a lot of energy. If he can't get his energy out through playing/exercising...he's going to direct it somewhere else...like your couch. Introduce him to playing ball with you. If they are out in the yard by themselves they run around for maybe 2 minutes. That's not exercise. My mom has a huge yard and just lets her GSD roam out there when my step dad can't play with him. She is wondering why her 2 year old who has had alot of training is till acting out...I always tell her, He NEEDS exercise. He's frustrated! People think that we shouldnt have our GSD, Brody, in our townhouse because we don't have a yard. I always tell them, I bet you 1000 bucks he gets more exercise and is more satisfied then someone who just lets their dog out in the backyard. We've found a field by our neighborhood that we bring him to twice a day and play ball with him for about 25 min each time, not to mention his 40 minute walk he gets with me during the late afternoon.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

13 weeks is such a baby. Why is the puppy sleeping apart from everyone? Can you get a crate and put him next to your bed? Or even a box? The puppy needs to spend time with you. A lot of time. If you feel like you've taken on too much, I hope you can place the puppy with a GSD rescue or in a home where the pup will get the interaction he so desperately needs. 
If you're going to keep the puppy, I hope you plan to spend a lot more time with him and let him be in with everyone else. If you can't afford puppy classes, keep doing what you're doing -- digging for information on the Internet and work on training yourself. What's been happening, although you don't intend it, is cruel.


----------

